# Hello everybody...poemia or gaggia classic etc



## Wuyang

Hi all,

I've only just found this site today so im so looking forward to having a good look around. I'm from South Yorkshire and have finally just got around to buying my first coffee machine. I did some research and settled on the Saeco poemia, I'm no expert, but it seems not too bad a machine. However, it just doesn't get the steamed milk how I like it, I don't seem to have much control over it, unlike I have seen people demonstrate on the net with there better steam wands.

Im thinking of maybe getting something else that will allow me to be a bit more flexible when steaming the milk...... Eg making the texture more silky and uniform. I just seem to end up with too much thick froth that sits like scum on top of my drink.

I've read very little about the gaggia classic, but I've seen it mentioned a few times on here, would this be a good starter machine and give me better control over the steam milk than the poemia? Any other advances to the gaggia.

all advice appreciated.

thanks

wuyang


----------



## Charliej

The Classic is probably the best starter machine out there bar none, it's nearest competitor is the Rancilio Silvia which is over twice the price of a new or a used Classic. Unfortunately Gaggia fit those ridiculous Pannerello things to the Classic as well, but this is easily replaced by the steam wand from the Rancilio Silvia V1 and costs you about £20 and 5 minutes of your time to do the swap. You can pick a used well looked after Classic, usually with the steam wand mod done from our for sale section for around £100 and you would lose little or no money when you upgrade and sell it on. More critical than the machine, particularly at this level is the grinder, you should always spend as much as you can possibly afford on a good grinder and don't buy a Krups or DeLonghi because of the Amazon reviews which to be frank are utter bullshit.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Classic is an excellent machine. Don't know the poemia but it's from the Philips' stable as is the Classic. When you say you don't have much control over the poemia's steaming, wonder if this might be down to your technique. Have a look on YouTube for milk stretching/microfoaming clips. Takes practise to get right. Sounds like your getting too much air into your milk.


----------



## Wuyang

Thanks.

Regards stretching the milk..... I've tried having the wand in different places and heights, but don't seem to have much success. I've yet to get the milk to whirlpool. Probably just me blaming the equipment as usual!


----------



## oracleoftruth

Hi welcome to the forum! I'm in sheffield and I love my classic. Definitely get the silvia wand mod if you go for one!


----------



## Charliej

Having had a quick look online at the Poemia it has the silly pannarello attachment which is designed to give a very airy bubbly froth and supposedly to make life easier in the same way the pressurised portafilters make a fake crema, ditch it and get a refund if you can and use the money to buy a Classic, you'll never get proper microfoam with the Poemia.


----------



## Wuyang

Cheers all.

Managed to get to get a refund on the Saeco. Been the impatient person I am I've just ordered a new Gaggia classic off the net, I found Amazon to be the cheapest at £199. Am I right in thinking that it comes with a pressurised coffee basket, but not the non pressurised one? If that's the case I'll order one along with a 58mm tamper...... I couldn't resist ordering the replacement steam wand...£19.95 off ebay. I was surprised not many places actually seem to stock the classic. Looking forward to firing it up.

It's a small world...I'm also from Sheffield.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Result! Classic with Silvia steam wand will microfoam milk well. You'll need to ditch the pressurised portafilter basket and get a stock 58mm one - very cheap and widely available. Would be a good idea when you've got to know your machine, to think about bringing the pressure down from 15bar to 9bar. Lots of advice on how to do this on the forum. Also, when you've been steaming milk and switched the steam switch off, switch the brew pump on to replenish the boiler. Whilst steaming, the boiler doesn't take any water from the reservoir. Running the brew pump will refill the boiler and keep your boiler element happy. Still a jug or something under the brew head - it will spit and steam a bit and then settle down, once it has done this, it's OK to switch off.


----------



## aaronb

Just out of interest what grinder do you have, and what beans are you using?

The best advice is to dump the pressurised basket and get the unpressurised one and a metal tamper.

BUT

If you are using preground from the supermarket you may be better off with the pressurised, as it will 'force' a shot from old stale coffee.

Do consider a second hand grinder, as it will make the biggest difference to your coffee. Do some reading first as well here, avoid the cheap Krupps and Delonghi grinders as they arent suitable for espresso.

I also really recommend that you get some beans from one of the suppliers in the beans subforum, freshly roasted beans are so much better than supermarket or illy/lavazza.


----------



## froggystyle

Did you check the Amazon warehouse first?

If you can, cancel it and order this one, save yourself a few quid for beans!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0000C72XS/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2OAJ7377F756P


----------



## Fade2grey

My little gaggia Classic has been working hard for years - goid investment, now on with the grinder


----------



## Wuyang

Thanks all for your input and advice.

I did see the ther classics on amazon at that price, damaged packaging etc, but I was a bit cautious thinking I'd probably end up with something a bit battered...... I was tempted, thanks for pointing it out though. It should be here tomorrow, they had some special deal on quick delivery.

I do have a grinder which has rarely been used....dare I say it.........a Krups one which was bought for me a while ago from Debenhams. I've nearly spent up for the moment, but what would be a good entry grinder.......can it make a decent difference......sorry for my ignorance.

Now beans, I've just in the middle of a bag of Taylor's espresso pre ground, other than that I've had the odd bag of costa beans and a few flavoured type. Any recommendations appreciated.

Thanks again


----------



## oracleoftruth

Foundry coffee Roasters! Based in sheffield and recommended. Smokeybarn are also excellent and everyone raves about rave!


----------



## Wuyang

oracleoftruth said:


> Foundry coffee Roasters! Based in sheffield and recommended. Smokeybarn are also excellent and everyone raves about rave!


Cheers, i'll be checking them out.

Do beans store well.....any tips?

thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wuyang said:


> Cheers, i'll be checking them out.
> 
> Do beans store well.....any tips?
> 
> thanks


Keep them sealed in their air tight bags and they'll be at their peak for a month and OK for a couple of months after that.


----------



## Wuyang

Well the classic arrived today, but the panarello was missing, I know I've ordered a better wand, but I thought I better let amazon know it's missing.....just for sakes of the guarantee etc, anyway I'm having to send it back...what a shame. Should have another for Wednesday.


----------



## Wuyang

The Systemic Kid said:


> Keep them sealed in their air tight bags and they'll be at their peak for a month and OK for a couple of months after that.


Thanks for that, better get some bags ready.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wuyang said:


> Well the classic arrived today, but the panarello was missing, I know I've ordered a better wand, but I thought I better let amazon know it's missing.....just for sakes of the guarantee etc, anyway I'm having to send it back...what a shame. Should have another for Wednesday.


Enjoy your new machine


----------



## Wuyang

Feel my pain.........the replacement classic that amazon sent out is looking to have been picked up by the wrong courier and hence not traceable, should have received it on Wednesday, if it doesn't turn up tomorrow it's looking like they'll send another out that I should hopefully have by Monday.......feels like a life time of waiting.......I can't wait.


----------



## DavidBondy

Hello Wuyang and welcome.

Although I took a different route myself, many forum members have started on the excellent Classic! You probably can't go wrong with one (when it gets here!) and there is tons of expertise here to help you to learn to get the best from it!

David


----------



## Wuyang

Cheers David.

Amazon have confirmed I should have the classic by Monday......just considering which beans to buy at the moment....tamper ordered and ready to go.

Jonathan


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Try various roasters to see which appeal to your tastes. World of bean choice out there.


----------



## Wuyang

Well the classic arrived and guess what.........poured some beans into my krups grinder ( had very very light use over 3 years I've owned it) put it to fine grind the it wouldn't grind.......nice! I suppose some would say its a blessing in disguise, but never the less I need to buy a another grinder. I have used the classic 4 times now, but just with some Taylor's espresso ready ground.....tastes a bit burnt and strong to me. I certainly need to practice my skills.....especially my steaming, but that's why I got this machine.

Anyway, I'm going to have to invest in a grinder... I will post in the relevant section, but if anybody wants to point me in the right direction feel free to do so. The krups grinder wasn't brilliant and occasionally used to give me a electric shock via the plug if I happened to grab it once disconnected. Now normally I would look at spending around £40, my sisters just bought a black delonghi one from john lewis...this is what I would have probably bought before I got my classic. Nice size and price. Anyway I'm after something that is suitable for the classic, not too big and is of better build quality than the krups. Leaving price open for now, but let's say around £150.

Jonathan


----------



## froggystyle

One on ebay if you can get to Chesire!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251491070103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_171wt_1141


----------



## Wuyang

Cheers froggystyle......still considering my options at the moment...... The longer I spend looking the more I think it's going to cost me...ouch


----------

